
Whales and dolphins lead 'human-like lives' thanks to big brains, says study - a_w
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/oct/16/whales-and-dolphins-human-like-societies-thanks-to-their-big-brains
======
curtisblaine
Title: "Whales and dolphins lead 'human-like lives' thanks to big brains, says
study"

Actual article: "Luke Rendell, a biologist at the University of St Andrews who
was not involved in the study, but has done work on sperm whales and their
distinctive dialects, warned against anthropomorphising and making animals
appear to be like humans"

------
curtisblaine
> Another common behaviour was adult animals raising unrelated young.

Like cats, dogs, tigers, monkeys, prettymuch every mammal.

